
The "We're Hiring" Call To Action - thiele
http://blog.justinthiele.com/the-were-hiring-call-to-action
======
smit
I personally think its completely stupid to add a hiring CTA mainly because it
takes away from your main CTA which is to convert the visitor into a customer.
But if it doesn't hurt your funnel then there's no harm of adding it.

~~~
thiele
I think it depends a lot on the stage a company is at, their goals, and the
types of people visiting the site. For us (Glider), being pre-product, most
site visitors are potential investors and potential employees. So a hiring CTA
makes some sense.

~~~
smit
Makes sense for sure.

